
Twitter Apps? - rlalwani
http://techcrunch.com/2012/06/13/twitter-expanded-tweets/
======
rlalwani
It seems this is the beginning of developing apps for Twitter - very similar
to how people started developing apps for the Facebook platform in 2007.

The nature of the apps will be quite different on Twitter given how Twitter
works. Initial partners are newspapers like NYTimes, WSJ, MSNBC.

